# Starter kits



## l2andom (Oct 19, 2010)

How would you fellas rate those kits? I saw a Lee, Lyman, Hornady and RCBS. Just looking for something to start off with as I am new to this . Thanks guys, appreciate all of your help.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't think you can go wrong with either the Hornady or the RCBS kit. They should both have most of what you will need to get started. I started with the Lee kit and the only thing from it that I still use is the powder funnel. It is cheap and will get you started but if you are like me, you will soon be upgrading everything.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I still use every thing from my Hornady kit. I think they have the best features with the lock and load bushings and the hand primer is the best of the main ones too. Just my opinion.


----------



## l2andom (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome guys, thanks for the quick responses :thumb:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I have the RCBS Rock Chucker Supreme kit......No complaints at all.

Granted I've only been reloading about a year, but the only thing I don't use out of it after a year is the lube and lube pad. Why in the world anybody would piss around with that, when there is the great Hornady One Shot lube is beyond me. Just spread brass out on a cookie sheet and spray, very quick and easy.


----------



## teed (Sep 6, 2010)

i started with a lee starter kit and i love it! im still using it lol, i agree about the funnel though, definatly get a better one!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

adamfisk

I agree the Rock Chucker Press is awesome. I just use Redding resizing wax for my cases. wipe on with fingers wipe off with rag.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I started with a Lee kit. That thing loaded a LOT of rounds for me. Still have and use the press but have added a Rockchucker too.

The only "cheap" part of the Lee press is the powder measure.....heap of crap. Nothing wrong with the press and scale though.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

BBJ

What does a Lee press cost? When I move to a bigger house and have a designated reloading area, I want to get a cheap press and just keep my bullet puller permanent in that backup press.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Lee Presses depend on which one. A lot of theirs are aluminum, which may or may not break.

I wouldn't know why you would need a bullet puller permanently mounted. Mine gets brought out about once every other year. I do have an press mounted auto prime II set up permanent on an RCBS JR3 press, but that is more press than it needed as I could get by just fine with a cheap Lee reloader press for about $20 for that.

Two years ago I bought the Lee classic cast iron single stage press and couldn't be happier. Every bit as good or better than the old Rock Chucker I bought about 15 years ago, at about 1/2 the price, gave the rock chucker to my nephew to use. Mine was $70 a couple of years ago, I believe they are a bit more now, around $80.

I have RCBS, Lee, Redding, Lyman, Hornady, Bonanza and Forster rifle loading/prep equipment. Mixed and matched over the years to fit my needs.

It's all about personal preference, as there are lots of great reloading stuff out there.


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

I have been using the Lee kit and Lee dies for over 20 years with no problems. I reload cartridges from .223 Reminton to .338 Winchester Magnum. Just follow the directions and you will be fine.


----------

